# Pro Wrestler Profiles



## Catalyst (May 30, 2007)

If you've ever wondered about your favorite Pro Wrestler:
what their real name is
where they're actually from
what they're doing now

Here's a site with a lot of Pro Wrestler's Profiles, however, some profiles are more complete than others.  The list is pretty extensive so it may take a moment or two to load.

http://www.obsessedwithwrestling.com/profiles/index.php


----------

